# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Mendimi juaj për "homoseksualitetin"?!

## KoRn_

*GAY* 

Me këto ritme të përparimit të strukturës së re mentale, lëshim pas lëshimi do të vijë ajo ditë e mrekullueshme, kur njeriu do të shkojë në kishë a bashki për tu martuar me atë që i do zemra, p.sh. me makinën e vet të re, si tek ai rrëfimi i Kadaresë për atë francezin që donte të martohej me veturën e tij Lancia...

 E.H

Vite më parë po bisedonim me ca studentë francezë për sensualizmin natyral të mesdhetarëve, edhe për zakonet e çlirëta të tyre. Përvoja e lashtë thotë se ata janë babaxhanë, përqafohen e puthen me shoku-shokun, dhe ecin krah për krah. Francezët buzëqeshën, dhe thanë se tashmë në Marsejë, ku ata jetonin, kjo klishe tashmë kishte hyrë në muze. Marsejezët ishin të detyruar të ecnin me distancë nga njëri-tjetri, si edhe të ishin të kujdesshëm nëse takoheshin edhe pas një muaji pa u parë.  Burrat nuk duhet të tregonin afërsi në publik, pasi të pranishmit, ende mesdhetarë, mund të mendonin keq për ta: (homo?) Puna është se homoseksualët, gjithnjë e më krenarë për seksualitetin e tyre, janë krejt të lirshëm, kurse të tjerët ndihen të kontraktuar.  Ekuilibri i dikurshëm është prishur.
Në viset ende jo shumë mesdhetare të Greqisë së vjetër, (Mesdheu u bë vetja fill pas protagonizmit semit) pederastia bënte pjesë në sistemin pedagogjik të gjimnazeve të Spartës.  Bile dhe riti i burrërimit të adoleshentit, dhe hyrja e tij në radhët e luftëtarëve, konsideronte këtë, që ai bashkë me një luftëtar më të moshuar duhet të izoloheshin bashkë në një pyll për një farë kohe, duke u marrë me gjah si edhe me mësim-dhënie e mësim-nxënie mbi aspekte të jetës adulte.  Në vazhdën e hedhjes baltë mbi luftërat-epope, unë do të denoncoj edhe ambiguitetin e luftës së Trojës, si luftë edhe kundër të huajve, por edhe si luftë civile.  Akili dhe Aga Memnoni siç dihet&duhet grindeshin për punë femrash, por edhe ushtarët e thjeshtë, për vite të gjatë me radhë duhet të jenë kacafytur me njëri-tjetrin nëpër tenda, për të fituar favoret e bashkëluftëtareve më të rinj e më të bukur.  Këtë nuk e shpika nga koka me ndonjë qëllim të posaçëm ndaj popullit vëlla grek: këto gjëra i thonë pa u skuqur studimet historike.

Për hir të historisë vjen edhe Mesjeta, me shkishërimet, me inkuizicionin me akuzat për sodomi Leonardo da Vinçit bile edhe ndaj një urdhëri të tërë murgjish (Templarët).  Pastaj duke shfryrë hyjnë në histori makinat me avull, Liri-Barazi-Vllazërina, Kapitali&Mbivlera, Verlaine& Rimbaud, Luftën e Parë e të Dytën, Woodstock-un e Vietnamin, Murin e Berlinit dhe Olimpiadat Gay, pa harruar AIDS-in.  
Pas këtyre kapërcimeve subjektive në qytetërimin perëndimor, arrijmë në ditët e sotme, ku të flasësh për homoseksualizmin nuk është e vështirë, nuk të duhet ndonjë energji e posaçme prej eksploratori hamendës apo kontestues.  Tanimë gjërat janë ashiqare.  Informacioni është i bollshëm, aq sa të lejon të nxjerrësh përfundime për formën publike që ka marre fenomeni, bile jo kaq pak sa të kufizohesh në përshtypje indiferente.  Kjo është diçka që të provokon disa sjellje të posaçme.  
Studime të  panumërta psikologjike nuk kanë arritur dot të gjejnë se çfarë është ajo që i përcakton drejtimet seksuale tek njeriu.  Edhe një bindje e vjetër se devijimet homoseksuale shkaktohen nga mungesa e hormoneve gjinore, tashmë ka rezultuar si faktor anësor.  Eshtë pranuar si shpjegim, një amalgamë hipotezash psiko-sociologjike përmbi fëmijërira të vështira, për identifikime me prindin e seksit tjetër, etj., etj..  Por tashmë, një gjë është fiksuar:  Për homoseksualizmin nuk flitet më si për një sëmundje, po si një dimension tjetër.  Prandaj edhe me sa duket, kjo përligjje duke i dhënë të drejtë qytetarie, ka ndihmuar në ekspansionin gay.  


Në Lindje e në Perëndim, përherë të qenit gay është ballafaquar me përbuzjen dhe bojkotimin.  Jeta e një gay në publik ka qenë një alternativë e dyzimit.  Sapo shoqëria e zbulonte alienin, niste procesi i diferencimit, persekucionit, përzenia nga puna dhe penalizimi.  Mjafton të kujtojmë gjyqet ndaj Oscar Ëilde, Paul Verlaine.  Por në vitet e dekadencës, midis dy luftrave, vihet re një farë liberalizmi, nis hapja e lokaleve vetëm për burra, vetëm për gra, ku u prezantuan edhe travestitët (burra të veshur si gra, e anasjelltas).  Proces ky që u ndërpre nga ardhja në fuqi e regjimeve fashiste autoritare, si edhe nga funebriteti i luftës së Dytë.  
Intoleranca pas luftës vazhdoi, por sidomos dalja në skenë e sëmundjes AIDS, karakteristike për komunitetin gay (mashkullor), bëri që këta të organizoheshin në shoqata e grupime, gjë që çoi në konturimin e një levizjeje të përbotshme.  Tashmë homoseksualët duke mbajtur në shpinë krahas akuzave për perversion edhe akuzat për bartës të AIDS, u gjendën edhe më të privuar nga të drejtat për shkollim, punësim e përgjegjësi shoqërore.  Nisin demostratat, manifestet dhe format spektakolare të protestës nga ana e elementëve gay në fushën e artit e të modës.  Një lëvizje e vërtetë për barazi dhe integrim.  Gjithashtu edhe një lëvizje për ta çdemonzuar homoseksualizmin, për ta paraqitur si një zgjedhje natyrale.  Rezultatet e kësaj faze të levizjes, ia arritën të fashitnin pak urrejtjen patologjike të njerëzve ndaj ketij fenomeni, dhe fundi i fundit tu kujtonin se një gay është njeri si të tjerët.  
Por nga ana tjetër lëvizja në fjalë nuk kontribuoi vetëm në normalizimin e marrëdhënieve me shoqërine. Duke shfrytëzuar zbutjen e opinionit ndaj tyre, gay-t@ i dhanë vetëmbrojtjes përmasat e një ofensive për tu përfaqësuar në të gjitha planet e jetës shoqërore e politike. Lëvizja gay evoluoi nga një lëvizje integrimise në një lëvizje integraliste. Gay kërkon të celebrojë zyrtarisht martesa.  Gay kërkon të celebrojë religjiozisht martesë e vet. Gay kërkojnë të adoptojë fëmijë e ti edukojnë nëpër familjet gay.  Kur pinguinët meshkuj të kopështit zoologjik të Berlinit, muaj më parë, dhanë shenja të ashpra homoerotike, dhe kujdestarët vendosën ti riprogramonin duke i detyruar të rrijnë me femra pinguine, protesta serioze nga komuniteti gay u mobilizuan për të mbrojtur zgjedhjen e lirë të shpendëve në fjalë.... Më e bukura është se shumë nga kërkesat që përmenda më lart, tashmë të shtypura me shkronja të pastra nëpër legjislacionet e shumë vendeve të Europës, mund të kthehen edhe në klauzola për legjislacionin blegtoral.  Pround to be gay, krenar që jam gay  - është një parrullë e vjetër e lëvizjes.  Megjithëse në botën e artit, sportit, modës, tashmë edhe politikës ka mjaft gay, prapë së prapë është parë e arsyeshme të sajohen Olimpiadat Gay, Miss Gay, festivale Filmi Gay e sa e sa të tjera grumbullime vetëm për ta.  Liderët e lëvizjeve gay, sa herë japin deklarata e intervista, përdorin termin heteroseksual, kur i referohen pjesës tjetër të botës jo-gay, duke u përpjekur të thonë kështu mbase, se nuk ka asgjë të keqe po të jesh heteroseksual...  Edhe heterot, njerëz janë...  Paragjykimet kanë nisur edhe në kampin gay, kurse nga ana tjetër, njerëzit normalë, ndonëse jo më me mendësitë e një dekade më parë, kanë nisur të pajisen me një fobi të re.  Kur kanë bezdi një homoseksual, më tepër bezdia lidhet me lëvizjen ku ai bën pjesë se sa me vetë personin...
Me këto ritme të përparimit të strukturës së re mentale, lëshim pas lëshimi do të vijë ajo ditë e mrekullueshme, kur njeriu do të shkojë në kishë a bashki për tu martuar me atë që i do zemra, p.sh. me makinën e vet të re, si tek ai rrëfimi i Kadaresë për atë francezin që donte të martohej me veturën e tij Lancia.  (Me ndonjë Renault mashkullor, kurrën e kurrës, thoshte auto-ashiku i pirë, se ai nuk ishte ashtu ...)(...ende jetonim në vitet 80...)

----------


## antares

U prish bota......

----------


## zANë

Ncncncncnncnncncn sa gje e shemtuar aman kur shofe keso gjerash filloj ta mendoj fundine e botes.



Me rrespekt nga emma :shkelje syri:

----------


## friendlyboy1

homot jan njeres si te gjith tjeret madje ne shum aspekte me te mir se tjeret. Psh ke par ndonje gay qe esht mbipesh dhe kontribon ne problemin e obesitetit dhe kostot e lidhura me te. Sigurisht qe jo. Po ashtu nuk ka asnje gay qe perben problem persa i perket perdhunimeve te femrave.

----------


## nimf

Une nuk do mundohem te shpreh bindjet e mia mbi temen (te cilat i kam shprehur me pare), as te bind ju parafolesit.  Me bezdis vec qe reagimet e disa bashkeforumistave shpesh nuk jane te mire-menduara dhe mire-formuara por tip pasthirrmash si keto te mesipermet.

antares,
Pse u prish bota?
gjergj kastriot,
Si dole te perfundimi qe e.h eshte gay?
ema,
Fundi i botes?  Ato respektet qe jep i ke vec per heteroseksualet?
dielli qe lind & sandokan,
Une them poshte njerezit qe shprehin pompozisht gjykimet siperfaqesore qe kane mbi njerez/koncepte pasi ata te ngjallin me shume neveri.

Pra, Ervin Hatibi po na tregon ketu pak histori mbi homoseksualitetin edhe vec ne fund shpreh si ndihet personalisht mbi temen.  Me duket cudi si Ervin Hatibi nuk shef asnje ndryshim midis marteses me nje Lanca dhe asaj midis dy qenieve njerezore.

----------


## zANë

nimf

Rrespektin per homot e kisha une,,,,ashtu mendon ti???
Pikes i ke ren.....
nimf ne tema tjera nuk te kam percjell,nese ke mundesi mud ti shprehesh pak ato bindjet tua qe ke ti????

Dhe sa per fundin e botes,,,,yyyyyyy,,,,imagjino sa me shume te kete martesa mes dy qenieve njerzore te te njestes gjini sa do te zhvillohet bota.

----------


## forum126

Ervini Hatibi pervec gjeniut dhe atij qe si askush tjeter i perdor metaforat ne esset e tij nuk mund te jete kurre nje gay .Mirepo shume prej jush nuk e kuptojne sarkazmen dhe ironine ne shkrimet e hatibit.Eh jeni te vegjel ta kuptoni dhe ta vleresoni si duhet.

Kurse per ndonje friendlyboy1 doja ti kujtoja se nuk po flasim per cekollatat dhe mbi peshen.Nqs homoseksualet i gjykon se nuk hajne cokollata atehere industrite farmacautike i i kane inat se nuk blejne viagra.(lol)

----------


## pranvera45

Shume send i shemtuar.Une nuk leshohem ne at se a kane te drejte apo je,por them se rinia duhet ti ik ketyre gjerave dhe te jetoj ashtu si e ka len Zoti.Perse krijoj mashkullin dhe femren? Nese eshte dashur ndryshe,ai ka at fuqi qe ta bente ashtu.Pra ikni kesaj,Zotit shyqyr femra sa te duash,por me mend si mashkulli ashtu edhe femra (mendoj:smundjeve,shtatezenive te padeshiruara etj).

----------


## IL__SANTO

> *GAY* 
> 
> Me këto ritme të përparimit të strukturës së re mentale, lëshim pas lëshimi do të vijë ajo ditë e mrekullueshme, kur njeriu do të shkojë në kishë a bashki për tu martuar me atë që i do zemra, p.sh. me makinën e vet të re, si tek ai rrëfimi i Kadaresë për atë francezin që donte të martohej me veturën e tij Lancia...
> 
>  E.H
> 
> Vite më parë po bisedonim me ca studentë francezë për sensualizmin natyral të mesdhetarëve, edhe për zakonet e çlirëta të tyre. Përvoja e lashtë thotë se ata janë babaxhanë, përqafohen e puthen me shoku-shokun, dhe ecin krah për krah. Francezët buzëqeshën, dhe thanë se tashmë në Marsejë, ku ata jetonin, kjo klishe tashmë kishte hyrë në muze. Marsejezët ishin të detyruar të ecnin me distancë nga njëri-tjetri, si edhe të ishin të kujdesshëm nëse takoheshin edhe pas një muaji pa u parë.  Burrat nuk duhet të tregonin afërsi në publik, pasi të pranishmit, ende mesdhetarë, mund të mendonin keq për ta: (homo?) Puna është se homoseksualët, gjithnjë e më krenarë për seksualitetin e tyre, janë krejt të lirshëm, kurse të tjerët ndihen të kontraktuar.  Ekuilibri i dikurshëm është prishur.
> Në viset ende jo shumë mesdhetare të Greqisë së vjetër, (Mesdheu u bë vetja fill pas protagonizmit semit) pederastia bënte pjesë në sistemin pedagogjik të gjimnazeve të Spartës.  Bile dhe riti i burrërimit të adoleshentit, dhe hyrja e tij në radhët e luftëtarëve, konsideronte këtë, që ai bashkë me një luftëtar më të moshuar duhet të izoloheshin bashkë në një pyll për një farë kohe, duke u marrë me gjah si edhe me mësim-dhënie e mësim-nxënie mbi aspekte të jetës adulte.  Në vazhdën e hedhjes baltë mbi luftërat-epope, unë do të denoncoj edhe ambiguitetin e luftës së Trojës, si luftë edhe kundër të huajve, por edhe si luftë civile.  Akili dhe Aga Memnoni siç dihet&duhet grindeshin për punë femrash, por edhe ushtarët e thjeshtë, për vite të gjatë me radhë duhet të jenë kacafytur me njëri-tjetrin nëpër tenda, për të fituar favoret e bashkëluftëtareve më të rinj e më të bukur.  Këtë nuk e shpika nga koka me ndonjë qëllim të posaçëm ndaj popullit vëlla grek: këto gjëra i thonë pa u skuqur studimet historike.
> 
> ...


Korn o derman aman mer se na keni ngri gjakun me keto gjera ore.Po ca behet keshtu ore se u ka prish me vertet bota.Po kur jane ndare Burra dhe Gra bota mabre cu ka shkrep ne koke njerezve te martohen Burra me Burra e Gra me Gra.po mire te tjerat po kan nis me pretendu dhe per Femij.Pika shoqeris moderne qe ka arrit dhe po i pranon mes tyre.U ka prish bota qe kur i hypi Robi Robit

----------


## Nolird

Ne te gjitha trojet shqiptare jane duke u perhapur Homoseksualet dhe Lezbiket prandaj hapa kete teme t'ju pyes se a ju pengojne Homoseksualet dhe Lezbiket apo nuk doni edhe ti shikoni............Si mendoni?? 


Une p.sh nuk dua qe te perhapen dhe sdua te shoh ndonji.Paramendoni djal me djal shume keq katastrof apo vajz me vajz sdi c'far te them per mua kjo eshte si te them fundi i botës.

----------


## ShocK

> Ne te gjitha trojet shqiptare jane duke u perhapur Homoseksualet dhe Lezbiket prandaj hapa kete teme t'ju pyes se a ju pengojne Homoseksualet dhe Lezbiket apo nuk doni edhe ti shikoni............Si mendoni?? 
> 
> 
> Une p.sh nuk dua qe te perhapen dhe sdua te shoh ndonji.Paramendoni djal me djal shume keq katastrof apo vajz me vajz sdi c'far te them per mua kjo eshte si te them fundi i botës.


Ato nuk kane respekt per veten e tyre.
Cfare duhet te mendosh per te tille njerez.............!
Thjesht nuk i duroj dot.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Pupupupupupupupupuppu u prish dynjaja qe kur i Hypi Robi Robit.Po ata ishin 1 mashkull 1 femer se edhe prandaj Perendia ka krijuar mashkullin te shkoj me femren se keshtu si po ndodh mendoj se jane shenjat e fundit te botes.



I Urrej edhe pse duhet respektuar ideja e tyre per zgjidhjen e jetes.

----------


## Michaela

> Ne te gjitha trojet shqiptare jane duke u perhapur Homoseksualet dhe Lezbiket prandaj hapa kete teme t'ju pyes se a ju pengojne Homoseksualet dhe Lezbiket apo nuk doni edhe ti shikoni............Si mendoni?? 
> 
> 
> Une p.sh nuk dua qe te perhapen dhe sdua te shoh ndonji.Paramendoni djal me djal shume keq katastrof apo vajz me vajz sdi c'far te them per mua kjo eshte si te them fundi i botës.


as me hyne ne xhep fare kane jeten e tyre e din vete se cfare bejne sme intereson si shume..per tu perhap ishalla sperhapen shume se do mbetemi pa martu se skena me gjet burra:P:P

----------


## nine_gj

Perhapja shume e homosexualeve dhe e lezbikeve mendoj une vjen si rezultat sepse po  shperdorojne shume  me jeten sexuale dhe ngopen ose vjeliten shpejt.Michaela  mos u be merak se persona te tille nuk aq shume sa te ngelesh pa u martuar,sepse do te dish ta besh per vete nje mashkull. Po te shkruaj sepse e shoh qe je ne linje.

----------


## SaS

kane jeten e tyre ne shthurje !!! problem per ata !!! as me hyjne ne xhep tipa te tille qofte lesbiket edhe homoseksualet !!!

----------


## BvizioN

> Phuuuuuuuuuuuuu ma paskan fshi postimin , ku me dit ndoj homo qenka ketu phuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> Po e perseris *Zoti dergoi ne Tokê Adamin e Even e jo Adamin e Hasanin dhe Even e Xheven ....*



Lol, Dorentina merre shtruar dhe mos u xhindos  :ngerdheshje: 

Ngaqe ne kete forum po hapen tema te nje pas njeshme me kete subjekt, ka te ngjare se ti ke harruar se ku e ke hedhur posten  :shkelje syri:  Kjo eshte teme e re dhe ti ke postuar nje koment te tille me adema,hasana,Edvina e xhevahira ne *kete teme*

E drejte faktikisht, per nje komb si kombi jon qe ja ka arritur ti zgjidhe te gjitha problemet dhe i vetmi problem kritik qe ka ngelur eshte ajo e homoseksualeve.Sidocofte,vete si problem eshte teper veshtire te konceptohet nga njerezit qe i shikojne gjerat vetem bardhe e zi.Une jetoj ne nje vend ku ka plot te tille,punoj ne nje kompani ku ka te punesuar plot te tille dhe nuk arrij te koptoj se ku qendron problemi i shoqerise me ta....kur e gjitha kjo ka te beje me jeten e tyre personale!!!! Kuptohet, nuk do ishe e pelqyeshme qe femija im, vellai, motra, apo dikush i aferm te ishe i tille...por sidocofte duhet te mesosh ta pranosh njeriun per ate qe eshte.

Ve bast Dorentina, se nese une dhe ti ecim ne nje rruge te erret pas oreve te mesantes, mundesia qe ti te abuzohesh seksualisht nga nje hetero eshte shume me e madhe se mundesia ime te abuzohem skesualisht nga nje homo  :ngerdheshje:  A nuk bie dakort?

----------


## bili99

...Jungjatjata te gjitheve!
Qe ne fillim dua te permend se tema eshte me se ne rregull....por cduhet trajtuar ketu.?
Per nje shoqeri moderne apo shoqeria shqiptare sic eshte sot.
Homosexualiteti ka egzistuar sa edhe vete njerezia....dhe do te thote: marrdhenjet intime, dashurie, akte dashurie  ne mes partnerve te te njejtes gjini..
..................................................  ..................................
Une nuk e nisa kete teme dhe me te vertete nuk e di ceshte qellimi.: nese qellimi eshte kurioziteti per jeten e nje stili tjeter, nje bote tjeter, si lindi kjo bote tek individe shqiptare,  cka mendojne vete homoseksual te deklaruar ose atyre qe kane feshehur idenditetin e tyre sexual....por edhe ata qe deklarohen dhe jetojne nje stil heteroseksual  le te japin pyetje, dhe pergjiigje..ne tema rreth kesaj qe keni nis...por,gjithhere duke respektuar te drejten individuale te gjithe njerzve,asnjehere mos harroni se cdo individ eshte pronare i plotfuqishem i vetvetes....Dhe dikush tha se mos kete ketu ndonje homo...Pse? mos u dashka vetem ne te flasim per homot..tash ne mund te kemi mospajtime per nje percaktim personal..por shume tema qe ne si kuptojme ndoshta jeni kurioz te ndegjoni nga nje kend tjeter/...?...dhe nje teme e hapur si kjo duhet te kete per detyre rezultatin perfundimtare te vetem- te mundet urrejtja ne zemren e shqiptarit kjo gjithmone ne dobi te shoqerise sone dhe Shqiperise.......
Mos shprehni urrejtje ndaj kerkujt pa e njohur personalisht, trajtoni njeriun si individ, jo si grupacion...Dhe te marr une guxim dhe te them;Nje homoseksual mund te jete edhe njeri i mire edhe Shqiptar i mire.......

p.s.
Ngado qe shkojme te mesojme dicka te mire,mund ti mbesim besnik vetvetes vetem duke fol dhe vepru drejt...
Ketu ne Amerike me ka ra rasti te punoj ne profesion me njerez profesional..dhe personalisht te deklaru si homoseksual..te them te verteten per nga profesioni dhe perkushtimi nuk jane dalluar shume nga ne te deklaruar si heterosexual,dhe shpesh raste kane qene edhe me te mire....E cka bejne me organet e tyre seksuale eshte vetem pune e tyre....
..................................................  ..................................................  ................
Qe do me thene mos paragjykoni, as kurre mos kerkoni te vendosni per te tjeret,aq me pak te lejoni qe zemren tua pushtoje urrejtja per gjera dhe fenomene qe ju si pelqeni..shqiptaret shume kollaj e kane ketu te adoptohen te gjykojne me drejt se vete jeta si shqiptare u shkoi si "stereotip'.....
..........................................
Tash pritni mendimin tim personal:
Une personalisht jam per liri individuale absolute,perderisa nuk cenon lirine e tjetrit.gjithhere me kodin e pergjithshem dhe vecante njerzore.
Por, nuk jam per krijesen e nje race te tere, nje kombi te tere, nje ecje me flamuj,nje lloj kryqzate te tyre ne bote...nje metastazim si dukuri shoqrore..qe do me thene ne jete si individ mund te bejne cte dojne me vetveten..ne menyren qe sillen si levizje vetvetiu behen stereotip...Sic s'ka nevoje kush te me shohi me gruan time per dore te tregoj se jam hetero...s'ka edhe njeri tjeter te shohe defilime dhe parakalime te nje "stili" tjeter te vete stereotipuar...
Mund te jeme edhe ne gabim por une keshtu mendoj...
Dhe me plote goje deklarohem si jo homofob...si ketu "Njeri jam dhe cdo gje njerzore sme duket e huaj"

Me nderime nga Amerika,
                                       Bili99

----------


## Nolird

Bili99 e vlersoj mendimin tend.Une e hapa kete teme per te par njerzit se ai i urejn dhe une e dhashe mendimin tim.Kuptohet se nuk mund ti ndalojm perhapjen e tyre sic the dhe ti se cdo njeri ka te drejtat e veta.

----------


## bili99

...Dhe tema eshte ne rregull,ti sherbeje te pakten shumemendesise..dhe le te fitoje mendimi me njerzor dhe me i drejte.Kjo jo per te marre kredi mendimtari por ti flakim paragjykimet ,...mos te behemi ne me shume mekatare se ata qe duan nje stil tjeter......dhe e pashe se s'kishe thene ndonje te keqe..ketu vendi per mendime vetjake eshte...vetem nje se "eshte fundi i Botes"..nuk  eshte ta them une ty une Nolird-djali ..se moti do te kish perfundu kjo bote ,nga koha qe daton njerzia ..daton dhe homosexualia...... ( bota s'perfundon edhe per nje arsye,se sexi heteroseksual eshte   "Shumice(Mazhorance)"...dhe ai homosexual pakice...shumica prodhon njerez qe te mbijetoje njerezimi...le te me lejohet kjo shaka ..se e kam pa te keq..dhe ashtu eshte..seksi homosexual eshte per kenaqesi personale e jo mbijetese te races njerzore.)

Me nderime per te gjith shqiptaret te te gjitha feve,percaktimeve personale te te gjitha drejtimeve,

Nga Amerika,
                      bili99

----------


## Inside_man

muhabeti eshte se ata nuk mund te bejne femije, por po shtohen cdo dite ne kete bote...
ndonjeri e fillon si hobi, per ta provuar njehere dhe pastaj e ben si cigarja qe nuk ri dote pa te
ndonjeri e ben per karier per te aritur ate qe deshiron ketu po ju jap nje shembull dhe shpresoj qe ky postim te mos fshihet, por te mbahet si mesim per te tjeter
shembulli : disa njerez ketu kane dhene vrimen e b**** per tu bere moderatora ne forum, dhe besoj se kjo eshte e vertet... 

hajde ciao

----------

